# mineral bone disorder of chronic kidney disease



## amydar (Apr 4, 2013)

I have always coded 733.90-unsp disorder of bone for mineral bone disorder of CKD
I have noticed a coworker codes 275.8-disorder of mineral metabolism
Am wondering if 588.0- renal osteodystrophy would be correct?: 
Thank you


----------

